# Can the heatpressed labels in Hanes Beefy T-Shirts be removed?



## Money2BurnLLC (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I really like the weight and feel of the Hanes Beefy T-Shirts but want to know if there is a way to remove the heat pressed tag labels they come with? I'd like to use them as blanks for my clothing but would like to remove them if possible instead of just sewing my personal labels over them. 

Thanks!


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd like to know this as well.

I do wonder if they may be tagless and have a printed tag depending on where they are sold at?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

No, it's virtually impossible to remove tagless labels. 

I don't know what Hanes was thinking when they went tagless on the Beefy T a couple of years ago. They had to have lost a lot of business from companies relabeling their tee.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

splathead said:


> No, it's virtually impossible to remove tagless labels.
> 
> I don't know what Hanes was thinking when they went tagless on the Beefy T a couple of years ago. They had to have lost a lot of business from companies relabeling their tee.


Yeah, Hanes came out with the Beefy T for screen printing.

Looks like more and more shirts are coming tagless.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jasonsmith said:


> Yeah, Hanes came out with the Beefy T for screen printing.
> 
> Looks like more and more shirts are coming tagless.


Actually, more and more shirts geared towards screen printing are going tear-away tag.

A tee comparable to the Beefy with a tear away is Alstyle's 1701.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

splathead said:


> Actually, more and more shirts geared towards screen printing are going tear-away tag.
> 
> A tee comparable to the Beefy with a tear away is Alstyle's 1701.


Does the 1701 have a longer tail and sleeves than a normal shirt? I've got an Alstyle shirt, I don't know what it is. But the tail and sleeves are really long. Almost like the shirt was made for a super tall person.

And do you know if the Alstyle shirts are specially dyed for discharge ink? I think that is what I'm going to go with as you'll have no hand and not have to worry too much about fading or cracking.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jasonsmith said:


> Does the 1701 have a longer tail and sleeves than a normal shirt? I've got an Alstyle shirt, I don't know what it is. But the tail and sleeves are really long. Almost like the shirt was made for a super tall person.
> 
> And do you know if the Alstyle shirts are specially dyed for discharge ink? I think that is what I'm going to go with as you'll have no hand and not have to worry too much about fading or cracking.


No, their sizing is comparable to the Beefy T. 

Very few shirts are 'specially' dyed for discharge. Best to get a sample and test before you commit.


----------



## cigam83 (May 17, 2006)

Is Disney super human? They have tagless Beefy Ts that say Disney by Hanes inside, is this possible to do directly with Hanes? Disney can really do anything can't they? Lol


----------

